# Aimee Nolte (and soloists from around the world!)



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Perhaps some of you already know Aimee Nolte's youtube channel (if not go and look at it). She is a piano teacher and jazz musician - also a scat singer - who makes videos about jazz theory in a very accessible and entertaining way. Just recently she set up video 'jam' called _I Accompany You_ where other people can solo over her accompaniment on two jazz standards: _Green Dolphin Street_ and _Someday My Prince Will Come_. The first vid was posted today.

Do check it out, I'm posting the video below. The soprano sax guy does a great solo and jazz flute is excellent. Kudos to all those with balls enough to take part.


----------

